# Soap Box Template



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

http://www.balllabs.com/boxes/soapbox.html

I think this is a little to labor intensive for me , but I know people do make them.

Kitn


----------



## SoapMedic (Apr 27, 2009)

oh thanks for the link! I will probably never actually DO it but I like to think about it :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

SoapMedic said:
			
		

> oh thanks for the link! I will probably never actually DO it but I like to think about it :wink:




  Me too.


----------



## kimber (Apr 27, 2009)

I wonder if there is a die-cut for this


----------



## bombus (Apr 27, 2009)

Kitn- what a nice find!

That pattern can be adjusted for any size soap! Nice to have a template that you can work with! I would scan it into Photoshop to enlarge it proportionately, then it should be pretty easy to score the fold lines on heavy duty paper- Looks like a fun project!


----------

